# We went to a dog show!



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Sounds like you had a great time.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

sounds like connor had a great time!
Can't imagine who knew me, what a small world!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

because I'm a nerd I had to come home and look up the other Sunfire dog LOL (which is the dog that beat us btw). Turns out he and Flip have the same grandfather. His other grandfather is Rocky's sire, flip also goes back to rocky's lines. Funny cause they look nothing alike, I wouldn't have even thought about him being a sunfire dog if she hadn't told me. Actually someone commented that the dog looked a lot like Conner.

Barb, the name on K9data is Imelda Kashin, but I don't know if that's the current owner or the one that passed away. I'll have to look in the catalog tomorrow.


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

It's so much fun to have a dog that is up and enjoying thesmelves--even if it means accuracy goes out the window :uhoh: Those you can work on and refine, but attitude and desire? Much harder to come by!

I can't believe Flip can do all Utility. Atta boy! Can't wait to hear stories of when you guys start trialing.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

GoldenSail said:


> I can't believe Flip can do all Utility. Atta boy! Can't wait to hear stories of when you guys start trialing.


Oh we didn't do all of utility, I just went in there and picked a few things to work on. He can do all the utility exercises to some extent, but they're not at full level yet (like I only did half way go outs and did the jumping as a seperate excercise). He has the basic ideas down but has a long way to go still before I have him doing "real" utility.


----------



## Kristie42 (Jan 4, 2011)

Sounds fun! Would love to go to one oneday.


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

hotel4dogs said:


> sounds like connor had a great time!
> Can't imagine who knew me, what a small world!


I am sure she is talking about Kathy Brady. She moved out of the area several months ago I believe, her golden is from Imelda.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Conner was so awful (passing wise) in utility that the judge (who we've shown to many times before), actually asked me if this was a new dog. I told him we just haven't been training much lately and he said "are you just working too much to be able to train your dog?" wow, how's that for being a blunt judge? LOL 

Then again when the dumbbell landed under the gate he asked if we thought we could do that or if we wanted to rethrow,(regs specifically say judges can't ask that), and then he told a handler that he had to NQ her dog because the steward told him that the dog got up for a second during the down stay (can't do that either, if the judge doesn't see it they're not supposed to score it). After many many people (including the other judge) politely told him that he did reverse the NQ. It was an interesting day.


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Wow! I've heard a few interesting judge stories. My friend was once told to halt in Utility where you are normally supposed to stand your dog so she halted. The judge was baffled at first, but let her do it again...


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Way to go! Nice to be out and about again I would guess.. Did you see Pat?
We showed last weekend and had a good weekend too! Good luck tomorrow.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

We won utility today! I was so excited, he has never worked better in utility in his life. My last two goals for him was to earn 25 OTCH points and possibly get that utility win. Today's win put him at 28 points, so he is now on semi-retirement. Probably won't be showing again until the end of April.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Yay Conner & Jodie  You must be so thrilled to have happy Conner back


----------

